# [SOLVED] New PC, SSD and installing OS



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm getting a new laptop soon, and i'm going to buy an SSD to put in it. My experiences with re-imaging drives have all been horrible, so i'd like to know how to install windows 8.1 onto the SSD with microsoft ISOs (non-torrented) , given that MS has made it very hard to get the ISOs, unlike Win7 where you could get it from digital river. Basically I need to get a hold of some sort of Windows 8.1 install media to install onto my SSD... Preferably not from the manufacturer as it would be bloatware galore.

But, OTOH, is booting the PC up with stock HDD, burning recovery disks, installing SSD, then restoring recovery disks to SSD my best option for a genuine disk? Seems to be the only way that i've seen... I've tried and tried to get a genuine Win8.1 ISO straight from MS but failed each time.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New PC, SSD and installing OS*

To get Window 8.1 you will need to either clone the old drive of the laptop, buy it online, or get a copy from the manufacture.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: New PC, SSD and installing OS*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> To get Window 8.1 you will need to either clone the old drive of the laptop, buy it online, or get a copy from the manufacture.


OK, sounds like what I said above about making the recovery disks before swapping in the SSD is what I need to do. Thanks. Now on to the PC de-bloatwarifying. My Uncle just got a new laptop today and even after clearing all the crap off it, every time you shut it off it has this error and its super annoying :banghead:

Which brings me to my next question then, what is the most absolute way to bring Win8.1 to an absolutely bloatware-free state, no shutdown errors, no HP pop ups, etc etc... Basically like a totally clean install.

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New PC, SSD and installing OS*

For a complete clean OS you need to buy it online. From either Newegg or say Amazon.

The errors are most likely not caused by bloatware. We can help with the errors if you want.

Also it should be noted that installing an SSD may not be worth the hassle and extra price. The hard drives in laptops are more then fast enough for anything you may do.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: New PC, SSD and installing OS*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> For a complete clean OS you need to buy it online. From either Newegg or say Amazon.
> 
> The errors are most likely not caused by bloatware. We can help with the errors if you want.
> 
> Also it should be noted that installing an SSD may not be worth the hassle and extra price. The hard drives in laptops are more then fast enough for anything you may do.


True. I do find that once laptops are started up, their performance is just as speedy as an SSD... The error on my uncle's laptop appears right when you click "Shut Down" (Win 8.1) and it goes away faster than I can read it, but it makes that "Ding" sound and I can see the red "X" before the error goes away and the system shuts down. But it's every time the machine shuts down.

And Tbh I feel kind of cheated in that my computer comes with a copy of an OS, yet I have to buy another copy of said OS to be completely free of manufacturer bloatware. There is literally no way to obtain clean reliable installation media for an OS which I already have a license for. This was perfectly doable under Windows 7 with the Digital River downloads that are still live to this day. But nevertheless I will stick with Win8.1 as my laptop is going to be touchscreen, so 8.1 will be a good experience on it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: New PC, SSD and installing OS*

Except Digital River downloads are illegal. Therefore not supported.

You can ask the laptop manufacture to see if they can provide a clean OS installation disc.


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: New PC, SSD and installing OS*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Except Digital River downloads are illegal. Therefore not supported.
> 
> You can ask the laptop manufacture to see if they can provide a clean OS installation disc.


Umm no they're not... Digital river is microsoft's service provider for win7 ISOs


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: New PC, SSD and installing OS*

Like its been suggested...contact your laptop manufacturer. Explain your situation...most of the time they will send it to you for free or for a nominal fee. I've done that for years. As a self proclaimed IT tech (just for family and friends) I've ordered the re-installation disc's from HP, Dell, Acer, Samsung...either for free or less than $20. I haven't ordered any in years so I can't tell what the companies are charging these days. 

Yes...when ordering like this....it's strictly the OS. NO BLOATWARE!!!!


----------



## jackthecompguy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: New PC, SSD and installing OS*



bassfisher6522 said:


> Like its been suggested...contact your laptop manufacturer. Explain your situation...most of the time they will send it to you for free or for a nominal fee. I've done that for years. As a self proclaimed IT tech (just for family and friends) I've ordered the re-installation disc's from HP, Dell, Acer, Samsung...either for free or less than $20. I haven't ordered any in years so I can't tell what the companies are charging these days.
> 
> Yes...when ordering like this....it's strictly the OS. NO BLOATWARE!!!!


Awesome... Thanks. As long as its OS only sounds great!


----------

